# JavaScript-Code auf Fehler prüfen



## Arne Buchwald (1. Dezember 2001)

Hallo,

kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, JavaScript-Quellcode auf Fehler hin zu überprüfen? Vergleich: ActivePerl bei CGI-Scripten.

Gibt es sowas ähnliches auch für JavaScripte, da der Code 1500 Zeilen lang ist .... 

Danke,


----------



## Neumie (3. Dezember 2001)

Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber gibt es nicht bei
Netscape ein Funktion, die JS checkt .


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Neumie,

na ja, dann wird Netscape aber auch nur speziellen Netscape-Code untersuchen und MS IE-JavaScript-Code als falsch anerkennen.
(Ich möchte Netscape eigentlich auch nicht auf meinem Rechner installieren ....).

Kennt jemand evtl. ein "unabhängiges" Programm, spricht nicht von Netscape und MS?

Trotzdem danke,


----------



## Klon (3. Dezember 2001)

Der Debugger im Microsoft Visual Studio ist nicht schlecht.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (3. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Klon,

hey - danke für deine Antwort.

Wie teuer ist das MS-Prog. denn oder sogar kostenlos? Wenn letzteres, kann ich mir das irgendwo herunterladen?

Danke schon mal,


----------



## Klon (3. Dezember 2001)

Hehe ich würd sagen das komplette Visual Studio is arg teuer, das is Visual C++, Visual Basic, FoxPro, Interdev und ein paar andre Spielerein.

Schau einfach mal bei Microsoft.de oder bei Amazon.de unter Software.

Sicher gibts das auch umsonst, aber sowas fördern wir hier nicht


----------



## Deemax (4. Dezember 2001)

*Debuggen mit DW4*

Bei Dreamweaver 4 ist auch eine recht guter Debugger (benutzt die Browser) eingebaut.
Für die meisten Skripts reicht der völlig aus und mit der Referenz kann man auch noch die Browserkompatibilität überprüfen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Klon _
> *Hehe ich würd sagen das komplette Visual Studio is arg teuer, das is Visual C++, Visual Basic, FoxPro, Interdev und ein paar andre Spielerein.
> 
> Schau einfach mal bei Microsoft.de oder bei Amazon.de unter Software.
> ...



Hallo Klon,



> Sicher gibts das auch umsonst, aber sowas fördern wir hier nicht


So etwas will ich auch nicht!! 

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass es von Microsoft so eine Art "Testversion" oder sehr abgespeckte Version mit o.g. Feature gibt. Was nützt mir diese Funktion bei C++, VC++, VB, etc. - wenn Delphi das könnte, dat wär gut!

P.S.: Ich habe auch nicht vor, auf eine andere Programmiersprache umzusteigen.
P.S.2: Dreamweaver, ja, gut, aber ich habe mir von ein paar Wochen gerade erst GoLive gekauft - da will ich jetzt nicht schon wieder umsteigen / neukaufen.


----------



## toxical (12. Dezember 2001)

*hehe*

hm du kannst dir ja die testversion vom dreamweaver 4 runterladen mir dann die email sagen von dir und hoffen dass irgendwie ein crack auf deine festplatte fliegt könte ja sein 
aber wie gesagt sowas fördern wir hier nicht;-) :-(


----------



## Christoph (17. Dezember 2001)

im macromedia dreamweaver ultra dev 4. gibts einen debugger. der checkt auch die scripten!!!!


----------

